# What do you charge?



## arnisandyz (Dec 21, 2004)

I am working on a deal with 2 seperate Martial Arts studios (TKD, and WC) to come in a do a seminar for their students and rather than charge one flat price I am going to offer my services for a percentage of the income from the seminar with a 10 head minimum. If  you work in this manor, what percentage do you typically charge and what is the average cost per person?  This would be a 2-3 hour seminar.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Seigi (Dec 21, 2004)

Hello,

I usually get 2/3 of the income, so if they charge $15.00, i get $10.00 & they receive $5.00. I think it's a very fair share, because all they need to do is advertise & I do most the work!

Hope this helps.

Peace :whip:


----------



## sifu Adams (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't do seminars but I have paid to have some instuctors come in to my school.  For you to get 2/3 of the profits you better be the best I have ever seen.  Because its my students and My electric, and my advertising that brings that is paying you.  You have to remember, it has to be worth wild for me as an instructor to have you come in other wise I would do it myself.  If I was you, I think you should charge a flat rate for X amout of people.  example, If I remember right Ramy Preses charged something like $35 a head with a mimum of I think is was $1500 for a day seminar 4-5 hours.  ( I might be off on the numbers but you get the idea)  As a instructor I could charge $55 a head or $65 or $75 a head.  this way it makes it worth wild for me to have you in and you make what you need.  Remember that numbers I am using was from the late Grand Master Ramy Prese and His name would bring in 50 students.  you might wont to think about this from the instuctors mind set.


----------



## Seigi (Dec 22, 2004)

good point Sifu,

I'll have to rethink my break-down.

Peace :whip:


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree Sifu Adams,

The 2 schools that I am talking to...a TKD school, the owner is my old teacher from when I was 13 (I'm 37 now), I still keep in touch with him.  The other school is a WC school where my uncle teaches at...so I am thinking about it from the instructors/owners point of view.  In both cases, they want to bring an awareness of weapons into the school to suppliment what they already do. I do not think that they would bring anybody else in if it wasn't me because of our relationship.  They know I won't present Arnis as "superior" to their core art and try and steal students. but at the same time they see that Arnis can only help their club.

I was offering my services as a percentage of the seminar income so that they would not have to pay out of pocket a flat fee. I actually offered to do it for them at no cost, but since they planned on charging for the seminar, they said that I should get a cut...so thats where I'm at now.  Since they are like family I was thinking like a 70/30 split (I get 30%) plus the opportunity to sell my sticks and training knives. Do you think thats fair?


----------



## GAB (Dec 22, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I agree Sifu Adams,
> 
> The 2 schools that I am talking to...a TKD school, the owner is my old teacher from when I was 13 (I'm 37 now), I still keep in touch with him. The other school is a WC school where my uncle teaches at...so I am thinking about it from the instructors/owners point of view. In both cases, they want to bring an awareness of weapons into the school to suppliment what they already do. I do not think that they would bring anybody else in if it wasn't me because of our relationship. They know I won't present Arnis as "superior" to their core art and try and steal students. but at the same time they see that Arnis can only help their club.
> 
> I was offering my services as a percentage of the seminar income so that they would not have to pay out of pocket a flat fee. I actually offered to do it for them at no cost, but since they planned on charging for the seminar, they said that I should get a cut...so thats where I'm at now. Since they are like family I was thinking like a 70/30 split (I get 30%) plus the opportunity to sell my sticks and training knives. Do you think thats fair?


Hi,
That is more then fair, that is very very reasonable, usually it is more like 60/40 the 40 going to the school.

The big thing is the housing and the food, and of course the travel expenses.

With the relationship you have with these persons it is a real treat for them and also for you to come and participate.  

I think all the sales. Sticks, knives, tee shirts, stickers, and books should go to you.

If you are part of Modern Arnis, I am not sure if some of it should go towards that affiliation or not.

It gets sticky sometimes.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 4, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I agree Sifu Adams,
> 
> The 2 schools that I am talking to...a TKD school, the owner is my old teacher from when I was 13 (I'm 37 now), I still keep in touch with him.  The other school is a WC school where my uncle teaches at...so I am thinking about it from the instructors/owners point of view.  In both cases, they want to bring an awareness of weapons into the school to suppliment what they already do. I do not think that they would bring anybody else in if it wasn't me because of our relationship.  They know I won't present Arnis as "superior" to their core art and try and steal students. but at the same time they see that Arnis can only help their club.
> 
> I was offering my services as a percentage of the seminar income so that they would not have to pay out of pocket a flat fee. I actually offered to do it for them at no cost, but since they planned on charging for the seminar, they said that I should get a cut...so thats where I'm at now.  Since they are like family I was thinking like a 70/30 split (I get 30%) plus the opportunity to sell my sticks and training knives. Do you think thats fair?



I would go with the 60/40 split with the 60% going to you.  Why you might ask?
1) I imagine that you have paid out of your own pocket for your training to attend seminars and such and now you are going to teach others this material.  You paid for it, you should charge for it as well.

2) I imagine you have travel expenses, food, possibly lodging, that you will incur.  While the host might pay for some of this they might not.

3) You are giving up part of your day/evening/weekend to travel to and conduct the seminar, your time is money.

4) You will be in a sense helping their students, offering them a glimpse of something that they normally wouldn't experience at their school.  The techniques/drills that you will show will hopefully better their students.

5) In regards to the bills/rent/utilites at these schools well they would be there if you are there or not.  Only now you are helping the owners/instructors bring in some extra money to make their bills and pay their rent.

6) Who knows the owners might tell others about the seminar and you might get some people from the outside to attend, so there might be more people than their students.

7) They could lower the price for their students, and then pay you a higher percentage of the cost.  Like a special price for black belt club members, this would in turn cut your take which you shouldn't have to bear.  However they could give you a higher percentage of their fee.  This way the fee is the same per student for you.  However if you had your fee already real low then you will have a harder time I think in negociating this.

Personally I would charge a lower rate per student with a higher percentage being paid to you for the first seminar.  Then if it goes well maybe the next time have the owners charge a slightly higher fee and have the split a little more even, this way they might make more money in the future.  This is an incentive to 1) have you come back again, 2) for them to promote the 2nd seminar more thus giving you more exposure and them more money.

*However I would be careful of this* don't let them charge to much for your seminar because people probably won't attend.  I was asked to co-teach a seminar for a school and the instructor charged more for me and the other guy than people would have paid for GM Remy for the same time.  It was nuts.  But the instructor believed he had to set those prices, but only two people showed up.  He did this another time with a friend of mine and the same thing happened.  Whereas had he cut the price in half he probably would have had more people show.

So much as the equipment sales generally you get the whole take on that since it is your merchandise.

Just some thoughts on the matter
Mark


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jan 5, 2005)

Hello,

These are all great methods for your seminars. If you are on close terms with the Instructors, I would suggest a flat fee (this ensures you will make a decent profit for your time no matter how many people attend) , and then split the percentage over and above that the instructor makes on the door receipts (if any).

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's input.  It has helped alot.  Now I need to get off my lazy a#@ and put a proposal together!


----------

